# Ugly shoe game



## Ozee (Mar 13, 2009)

continuing on from another thread, everyone welcome to join in






find pictures of ugly,weird or just plain wrong shoes and post. Just a bit of light hearted fun.






boxing shoes...for when gloves just ain't enough.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 13, 2009)

Chihuahua Shoe....screw fittin t hem in your purse, now you can have them on your shoes!


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 13, 2009)

RawRrrRRrr...


----------



## Ozee (Mar 13, 2009)

mm nomnomnomnom tastey


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 13, 2009)

When your feet get tired....who couldnt use an extra pair?!


----------



## Darla (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## HairEgo (Mar 13, 2009)

hmm


----------



## Ozee (Mar 13, 2009)

woo good one darla...






now you can reach the top shelf with ease...


----------



## Darla (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Karren (Mar 13, 2009)

I have a pair of these!!! hahaha


----------



## Darla (Mar 13, 2009)

i like these , size doesn't matter


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 13, 2009)

Screw Ipod's, here we have 'shoesic'


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 13, 2009)

lol you girls make me laugh
















and one to rival your already weird feet shoes Gina


----------



## Ozee (Mar 13, 2009)

bahahahaha hairy toes!


----------



## Shelley (Mar 13, 2009)

Maxi Pad Shoes


----------



## McRubel (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 14, 2009)

hahahahahahahaha, whoooooooooooooa I gotta go look for some to post!


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol you girls make me laugh
http://www.shoeblog.com/wp-content/u.../03/typez1.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3030/...da2c5fa1cd.jpg

http://scribalterror.blogs.com/scrib..._shoes_012.jpg

and one to rival your already weird feet shoes Gina

http://www.2dayblog.com/images/2006_...feet_shoes.jpg

Rawwwwrrrr....sexy


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## Ozee (Mar 14, 2009)

tehehehe i love this thread gives me a good laugh.






this is a picture of Paris hiltons foot...Looks like the shoe is 2 sizes too small for her and whats up with all those viens?






giddy up?






No i think i can fit a little more ugly on my shoe thanks...






you got a camel toe


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 14, 2009)

The economy is tough....shoe companies are being hit too...






Who DOESNT want some tye-die shoes?






Grapes anyone?


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol you girls make me laugh


http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3030/...da2c5fa1cd.jpg

I actually have a pair of these, they're called Z-Coil shoes. They help out a LOT with foot, leg and back issues for people who's jobs keep them on their feet all day.
But yes, they are ASS ugly. And expensive at $200 a pair. I have the Mary Jane ones. Holy crap, they're hideous, but they work good.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 15, 2009)

And I present....


----------

